# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Ayn Rand

## Xhuxhumaku

* Ne të gjallët*


_Ayn Rand_



Petrogradi vinte erë acidi fenik.

Një flamur i zbërdhulët, dikur i kuq, varej mbi morinë e traversave të hekurta. Trarë të tjerë ngriheshin drejt një çatie me panele qelqi, të cilat, nga pluhuri i shtresuar prej vitesh, ishin bërë gri si hekuri. Disa nga panelet ishin të thyera, të biruara nga të shtëna tashmë të harruara, me thepat e mprehtë që ngriheshin në një qiell të hirtë si qelqi. Nënë flamur, varej një grumbull rrjetash merimangash; nën rrjetat e merimangave  një orë e stërmadhe stacionesh hekurudhore, me numra të zinj mbi një fushë të verdhë, por pa akrepa. Nën orë, një turmë me fytyra të zbehta dhe pallto të lerosura priste trenin. Kira Argunova po hynte në Petrograd në pragun e një vagoni mallrash. Ajo qëndronte drejt, si e ngrirë, me mospërfilljen elegante të një udhëtareje të një transatlantiku luksoz, me një kostum të rimtë të dalëboje, këmbët hollake, pa çorape, të nxira nga dielli. Një copë mëndafshi e vjetër me kuadrate i qarkonte qafën, flokët e shkurtër e të shpupuritur i kish mbledhur në një kësulë të thurur me shtiza, e cila përfundonte me një xhufkë të verdhë e të ndezur. Buzat e saj ishin të qeta, sytë gjysmë të mbyllur, shikimi provokues e i magjepsur i kish humbur i tëri në pritjen solemne e plot drojë, si ai luftëtari që hyn në një qytet të huaj dhe sështë i sigurt nëse hyn si pushtues apo si rob.

Pas saj ishte një vagon cit më cit me njerëz e dengje; dengjet ishin mbështjellë me çarçaf, gazeta, thasë mielli. Njerëzit ishin mbledhur kruspull nën pallto të rreckosura dhe shalle. Dengjet kishin shërbyer si shtretër dhe kishin humbur çdo formë. Pluhuri kish brazduar lëkurën e thatë dhe të plasaritur të fytyrave që kishin humbur çdo shprehje.

Ngadalë, i lodhur, treni u ndal, ndalesa e fundit e një udhëtimi të gjatë përmes fushave të shkretuara të Rusisë. Ishin dashur dy javë për të bërë një udhëtim treditor nga Krimea në Petrograd. Në vitin 1922, hekurudhat, si çdo gjë tjetër nuk ishin organizuar ende. Lufta civile kish mbaruar. Gjurmët e fundit të Ushtrisë së Bardhë ishin fshirë nga faqja e dheut. Por, teksa dora e regjimit të kuq po vinte vendin nën fre, rrjeti i shinave të hekurta dhe telave të telegrafit ende varej si i pajetë, jashtë kontrollit të tij.

Nuk kishte as njoftime, as orare. Askush nuk e dinte se kur niseshin apo mbërrinin trenat. Sa qarkullonte ndonjë fjalë se po vinte treni, turma udhëtarësh suleshin me ankth në stacionet e qyteteve nga do të kalonte ai. Ata prisnin me orë e ditë të tëra, pa guxuar të largoheshin nga vendi ku, pas një çasti apo pas një jave, mund tia behte treni. Dushemetë e ndotura të sallave të pritjes mbanin erën e trupave të tyre, ata kishin vënë dengjet mbi dysheme, trupat mbi dengje, dhe flinin. Përtypnin me durim kore të thata buke dhe fara luledielli; rrobat si kishin ndërruar prej javësh. Kur, më në fund, treni mbërrinte,duke shfryrë e gulçuar, njerëzit suleshin me grushte e shqelma, me një dëshpërim të egër. Si gafore u qepeshin shkallëve, ganxhave, çative të vagonëve. Nga ankthi, humbnin bagazhet, humbnin fëmijët, treni pas asnjë fërshëllimë bilbili apo njoftim, nisej papritur, duke marrë me vete ata që kishin mundur të hipnin.

Kira Argunova se kish nisur udhëtimin në vagon mallrash. Në fillim kishte zënë një vend të mirë; tryeza e vogël ishte qendra e kupesë dhe Kira qendra e vëmendjes së udhërtarëve. Një oficer i ri i sovjetëve e maste me sy duke ia çmuar linjën që krijonte silueta e trupit të saj në kuadratin e ndriçuar të dritares së thyer. Një zonjë trashaluqe me peliçe vështronte e indinjuar atë qëndrim provokues të vajzës, që të sillte ndërmend disi ato kërcimtaret e kabareve, kapardisur këmbë mbi këmbë midis gotave të shampanjës; por një kërcimtare me fytyrë aq të ashpër e arrogante, saqë zonja spo dinte më nëse i sillte ndërmend një tryezë kabareje apo një piedestal. Për milje të tëra, udhëtarët e këtij vagoni shihnin fushat dhe stepat e Rusisë teksa rrotulloheshin tutje si sfond për profilin kryelartë, me flokë të dendur gështenjë, që zbulonin një ballë të lartë, teksa era i hidhte pas, duke fërshëllyer jashtë, mes telave të telegrafit.

Meqë skish vend, këmbët e Kirës qëndronin mbi gjunjët e të atit. Aleksandër Dimitreviç Argunov, i lodhur, i strukur në një qoshe, me duart e lidhura mbi barkun e tij banak, me sytë e skuqur, të ënjtur e gjysmë të mbyllur, dremiste e shkundej kohë pas kohe me psherëtimë, kur e ndiente se i qe lëshuar goja. Kishte veshur një pallto ngjyrë kaki, të arnuar, çizme të gjata fshatarësh më thembra të ngrëna dhe një këmishë prej cohe thesi, në pjesën e prapme të së cilës mund të lexoheshin ende fjalët Patate ukraine. Nuk ishte veshur tebdil me qëllim, por vetëm këto i kishin mbetur Aleksandër Dimitreviç. Megjithatë, druhej shumë se mos ndonjëri e pikaste që skeletin e syzeve e kishte safi.

Strukur pas bërrylit të tij, Galina Petrovna, e shoqja, përpiqej ta mbante trupin drejt dhe librin lart mbi majën e hundës. Kur kish luftuar me thonj e me dhëmbë për ti siguruar një vend në vagon familjes së vet, ajo kish mundur të shpëtonte librin, por i kish humbur të gjitha karficat e flokëve. Tani bunet çishte e mundur që bashkudhëtarët e saj të mos e shihnin që libri që po lexonte, ishte në frëngjisht.

Kohë pas pakohe, lëvizte këmbën me kujdes nën ndenjëse për tu siguruar që dengu më me vlerë,ai i mbështjellë me sofrabezin e qëndisur me kryqe, ishte ende aty. Në atë bohçe, ishin gjithë çkishin mbetur nga të linjtat e saj prej dantelle të punuar me dorë, blerë në Vjenë para luftës, si dhe takëmet e argjendta me inicialet e familjes Argunov. Ajo po ziente nga inati, por nuk mund të bënte asgjë për të lejuar që pikërsisht kjo bohçe ti shërbente si jastëk një ushtari që flinte e gërhiste nën ndenjëse, me çizmet që i zgjateshin deri në korridor.

Lidia, vajza e madhe e Argunovëve, edhe ajo e ulur mbi një deng, ish detyruar të zinte vend në korridor, pranë çizmeve, pior i kish vënë vetes detyrë tu tregonte bashkudhëtareve të saj se nuk ish mësuar të udhëtonte kështu. Lidia nuk e ulte veten ti fshihte shenjat e jashtme të epërsisë shoqërore, madje po nxirrte në pah me krenari tre syresh: një dantellë tyli të praruar, por të nxirë, mbi një kostum kadifeje të dalëboje, një palë dorashka të mëndafshta të arnuara me kujdes dhe një shishkë kolonje. Ndonjëherë, në të rrallë e nxirrte shishkën, hidhte nja dy pika dhe i fërkonte në duart e mbajtura shumë mirë, dhe pastaj e fshihte menjëherë sapo vinte re vështrimin plot lakmi që i hidhte nënë që pas romanit francez.

Kishin kaluar katër vjet që kur familja Argunov ishte larguar nga Petrogradi. Katër vjet që nga koha jkur fabrika e tekstileve në rrethinat e qytetit ishin shtetëzuar në emër të popullit. Po ne emër të popullit, bankat ishin shpallur kombëtare. Kasafortat e Argunovëve ishin shpërthyer e zbrazur. Gjerdanët vezullues me rubinë e diamante, me të cilët Galina Petrovna kapardisej plot salltanet në sallonet e shndritshme të ballos dhe, paskëtaj i kyçte me aq kujdes, kishin përfunduar në duar të panjohura, ishin zhdukur përgjithmonë.

Përktheu: Saverina Pasho (Botimet Pegi)

http://www.standard.al/ne-te-gjallet/

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

